# [ROM Kitchen] any ideas on how to go about support for sgs3?



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

i see that rom kitchen is available for sgs2 variants. as well as tons of other devices. i have cygwin set up and kitchen, im really new at all of this but i figure it is a good place to start. i have a mesmerize that ive been doing some work on as far as getting the idea of how things work right, i do not want to brick my sgs3, i need that


----------

